# Used to like liver, now won't touch it



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida used to gobble down liver, loved it. Now she'll grab it, then immediately spit it out. What gives? Has anyone else experienced this? Any way I can get her to eat it?


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

I've experienced EXACTLY the same thing.

I used to eat liver but now I spit it out unless it's with onions and gravy.

LF


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kburrow11 said:


> Vida used to gobble down liver, loved it. Now she'll grab it, then immediately spit it out. What gives? Has anyone else experienced this? Any way I can get her to eat it?


Did you try changing brands or different animal liver? 

Maybe it's bad liver?

Try braising the liver quickly on both sides (not totally cooking it), let it cool and cut it up in pieces.....might work! 

Moms


----------



## pino (Feb 21, 2015)

Are you feeding her livers all the time? how old is she? I think you may need to change to other type of food and then back to livers if you insist on giving her livers...


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

pino said:


> Are you feeding her livers all the time? how old is she? I think you may need to change to other type of food and then back to livers if you insist on giving her livers...


I don't feed them to her all the time, maybe a few times a month. She's a year old currently, and her daily diet consists of chicken, bones, other organs, eggs, pumpkin, and coconut oil.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to lightly cook all organ meat or the whole meal gets left.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Try feeding it slightly frozen. Some dogs don't like the slimy texture of raw liver. Otherwise you may have to braze it slightly. 

Do you feed any other protein source than chicken?


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Try feeding it slightly frozen. Some dogs don't like the slimy texture of raw liver. Otherwise you may have to braze it slightly.
> 
> Do you feed any other protein source than chicken?


It's not the only protein source she gets. She gets beef, pork, chicken, pretty much whatever's cheapest that's still balanced. And I don't know if it's the texture, because she used to eat the liver raw, unfrozen, in all it's slimy glory. I'd toss it in her bowl or just throw it to her and she'd scarf it right down.


----------



## Leahgirl (May 2, 2014)

I've had the occasional food regurgitation with liver, and one time with pork liver my girl just wouldn't eat it. She normally scarfs down all her food, organ meat included. I don't thaw it differently than other food. What I did the next feeding was, slightly thaw the duck liver, take the ounce or two, chop it in a few pieces and mix in with ground meat. She did fine with it like that. If it was rejected again, I would have tossed the batch even though it looked and smelled fine.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

My one boy hates it. The only way he will eat it is dehydrated. 
I've tried everything with him, cooking it a bit, freezing it, grinding it... Nodda... He has gotten to the point that he knows the smell of it, looks at it and then looks at me like you want me to EAT that!? 

But I throw liver in my dehydrator and he loves it. 

I also started asking my butcher if he would do an organ mixture for me, so it has a little bit of every organ in there for them including liver. And Bob loves it.... Would be worth looking into. Good luck


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a problem with the girls not wanting to eat chicken quarters. I didn't realize when I had bought them, that there was more than one brand there. Must be a difference I guess. I did notice also that the other brand had wayy more skin on it, and they didn't seem to care for that.


----------

